# Rebuilding Your Back



## Duck042 (Aug 19, 2008)

I didn't want to hijack the other guy's back post regarding his new bed, but found that my back health is less dependent on the bed (we got a Tempurpedic that worked wonders for the first year but then back pain resumed) than on the strength of my back.

I tweaked my back last year (playing softball of all things :laughing and found this guy's guide to be very helpful:
http://www.rebuildyourback.com/back_pain_books.php

The basic theory is that you won't screw your back up when it's strong and healthy. Thus, if you sit around the shop all day and then go out and try to lift a water heater into place by yourself, you're more likely to hurt yourself than if you've been staying active and working out your back regularly. Once you have an injury, there are some great stretches in that book (based on yoga, I believe) and I was good as new in about 5 weeks without a single visit to the chiropractor.

I've found that theory to be true ever since. Any time I stop going to the gym for an extended time I'm more likely to injure myself than when I'm maintaining my overall strength.

Hope this helps some of you,
-Duck042


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Makes sense, I find age affects back injuries the most. Guys who are about 43 or older who are out framing, then they try to lift up a beam and there it goes, they tear up their back. 

I haven't had any serious back injuries yet, whenever I have back pain it goes away the next day. But I would like to start doing some conditioning before it happens.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Our lower back muscles were never intended for lifting. They are to keep us erect.

The best defense for lower back injuries is to have strong stomach muscles. This is where all your power comes from. It is your core strength.

Work on those abs :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Makes sense, I find age affects back injuries the most. Guys who are about 43 or older who are out framing, then they try to lift up a beam and there it goes, they tear up their back.
> 
> I haven't had any serious back injuries yet, whenever I have back pain it goes away the next day. But I would like to start doing some conditioning before it happens.



Hmmm... I am 43 and a framer, and recently my back has been acting up. You may be on to something there. I have never had a serious back injury, but when I was a kid I developed scoliosis by having a paper route and carrying the bag on the same shoulder all the time. It acts up every now and then, but I can usually tell when its starting so I can adjust my routine accordingly. I don't know about the rest of you guys, but lately my knees have been killing me. I am sure at some point in the future knee replacement will be coming.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Warren, besides working, I also did Taekwondo for 9 years. It was very hard on the knees, lots of kicking.

My doctor put me on Viox for 12 months (you have to take it for that long for it to really work) This is a cartilage repairing medicine.

Worked like you wouldn't believe. I have had no further knee problems, and I'm just turning 60.

But check it out with your doc.


----------



## userobert (Feb 5, 2010)

*64 yr old back*

I had really believed in chiniese back massage! But now I just got an 
upsidedown table. I hook my feet in the bottom and slowly turn over
with my head down and feet up. This relaxes my back and gravity pulls
the spine longer. I had lost 5 inches from my 6'3" frame in 3 years.
WOW what a few minuets on this thing does! I can stand up straight!
And I have gone off the pain pills! Best $100 I ever spent w/ free ship!


----------

